# The Infiknights & the Fountain of Puke



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

*"INFINITIS & THE FOUNTAIN OF PUKE"*

(pronounced 'in-fih-nie-tiss' with "itis" at the end, like the word "bronchitis")

_Chaos Space Marine Lord Infinitis was once the leader of a loyalist chapter of Space Marine battle brothers called the "Infiknights". A proud second founding chapter descended from the "Iron Hands" legion. 10,000 years after the heresy and they still adhered to the principle that "flesh is weak", and no one experienced this more first hand than the Infiknights. After several gruelling campaigns and crusade-like over-application of their forces they were nearly wiped out to a man. Unwilling to watch his chapter become extinct, the charismatic and silver-tongued Chapter Master and spiritual icon to the chapter, Commander Infinitis, became enthralled with discovering the truth behind stories of a sacred fountain of youth, the secret to everlasting vitality and ultimate endurance. He preached his holy purpose with righteousness throughout nearby segmentums, hoping to find the clues that would reveal the location of this holy fountain. He enraptured whole populations with his rhetoric, gaining flocks of fervent young recruits who would go on to receive the Infiknights gene-seed. The Infiniknights began devoting themselves to chasing down rumors and whispers from planet to planet, and started ignoring orders directly from the Administratum. This placed them squarely on the Inquisition's radar.

At some point Infinitis began having hallucinations and visions of a thriving fertile utopian planet filled to burst with sacred waters. He told his warriors that he was guided by the emporer's divine will toward a method of truly saving and enhancing the Infiknights so that they could crusade on for an eternity. He proclaimed that they were meant to have this secret, this gift, and that to drink the holy waters would revive not only the chapter but the almighty Emperor himself. This fevered obsession drove him to a system called Beimini, convinced that the fountain is sourced at the center of a planet with a completely unaware population living upon the surface.

Immediately Infinitis contacted the Adeptus Mechanicus to begin assembling a massive drill to bore into the core of Beimini VII. Many Tech Preists insisted the insanity of such an operation, and with the Infiknights already under the eye of the Inquisition, his request was formally denied. Unperturbed, his obsession led him to seek the contact of forces within the Dark Mechanicum, hoping to commission them into proceeding with the project. The Dark Magi having shared the similar prophetic visions of a powerful life-giving elixir flowing deep within the core of the planet, were nothing short of eager to meet his proposal. And so, the Infiknights and Dark Mechanicum set about building the massive drilling platform upon the surface. The project took several decades and as soon as the drill was operational, Infinitis gave the order to begin at once.

Unknown to all parties, Father Nurgle in all his cosmic playfulness, had purposely sealed a bubbling pocket of pure pestilence within the core of the planet, many millions of years ago. Beimini VII was a remote and feral world with nomad human and ork populations that left the tectonics relatively undisturbed. Even so, over the ages the toxic sludge had built up with incredible pressure. Once the massive drill breached the pocket, slimey liquid burst through to the surface causing earthquakes and planet-wide flooding. The puke-ish ooze completely covered the surface, putting The Infiknights and the entire population through a psychedelic transformative experience of mind and body induced by the pure intoxication of choking on the putrid flood waters. Those who rejected, feared, and cursed this process, became bloated living corpses filled with pus, maggots, and disease... only a husk of mortal remains, with no other purpose than to feed on the living in hopes that they will regenerate their health, and regain the bodies they once had. 

However, many others embraced the psychoactive toxins entering and transforming their bodies, and saw it as a religious experience that filled them with a higher purpose. These citizens became a variety of mutants of all shapes and sizes, diseased and bloated, yet with life, energy, and purpose. Nurgle's new children looked upon the flood as a blessing, and saw Infinitis and the Infiniknights as the harbringer. Blessed as such, they would live on eternally through the love of their own atrophy. As long as the gifted children stay jolly, joyous and celebratory of their condition, they will not decay into dust.

As for the Infiknights themselves, the puke waters worked wonders upon their gen-hanced physiology. The corruption spoiled innards, tossed stomachs, rotted tongues, bloated bodies, and fully re-created these Space Marines as resilent and implacable Plague Marines. They were reborn as everlasting warrior-knights of decay, unstoppable in nearly every way. 

When the flood of puke receded, it left the surface of the planet almost completely covered in swamps and seas of acidic corrosion. The newly devout mutant population, under the leadership of Infinitis and the Infiknights setup a civilization in the giant tunnel systems of mostly empty caves that were created by the flowing of pressurized puke waters before they were unleashed upon the surface. Allied with the constructive capabilities of the Dark Mechanicum, a monumental underground fountain and channel systems were created for the puke waters. "The Fountain of Puke" would serve as the centerpeice to many arcane rituals that involve the summoning of daemons and the creation of new daemon engines. Because of the fountain's ritualistic, daemon-binding, and transmutative properties, the Dark Mechanicum setup a permanent branch of their operations within the newly plagued planet. They fortified the caves, and built defensive platforms at each cavernous opening to the surface.

All that is above ground now belongs to the tides of spawn, plague zombies and the feral ork tribes. Nurgle-worshipping Orks, who have no doubt that Nurgle is the combined embodiment of Gork and Mork. They capture, tame, and ride upon gargantuan mutant beasts of Nurgle. The plague zombies, nurglorks, combined with masses of daemons conjured by the arcane activity below, keep the planet's surface in a state of constant turmoil not unlike a daemon world. Many Inquisitorial forces have attempt to purge and cleanse the planet of Infinitis' base of operations, only to be completely devoured by the conflict upon the surface, never even seeing the Infiknights and the mutant armies of the fountain of puke.

So within the belly of blighted Beimini VII, Infinitis and his followers remain. They are constantly devising new ways to spread Nurgle's work, by experimenting with the creative properties of the fountain. Often Infinitis and his armies will leave their planet as missionaries on a holy crusade to deliver the fountain's life transforming effects to the rest of the galaxy. Converting xenos and worshippers of the false emperor, one planet at a time._

*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*​
This mega-army is divided into 4 parts, and this blog will cover all four:
*The Infiknights* (Codex: Chaos Space Marines)
*The Puke Troopers* (Codex: Astra Militarum)
*Children of the Fountain* (Codex: Chaos Daemons)
*The Nurglorks* (Feral Ork house rules)

Let's start with what is on my painting desk right now...

*Squad Ominus, led by Vyrion Ominus:*



















































Not the greatest pics because I had to use my phone as a camera for now until I find out where I put my digital camera. The helmets are a mix of Chapterhouse heads and some other company (sorry I forget!). Vyrion's gun is supposed to be a Combi-Plas, his Lightning Claw comes from the new raptors and his legs are from the possessed. The Plaguemarines are a combination of parts from different CSM/SM kits, plague knives are from skaven and night goblins.

Here are some pics of their current PIP status:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

love the helmets you used, and the title well interesting choice XD got me curious enough to check:biggrin:


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Introducing my first Super-Heavy...

He is "The Father of The Fountain" and he dwells beneath the massive crater pool of sludge called "The Fountain of Puke". When summoned he will rise from the depths and awaken once more with a full bellied laugh, ready to make war amongst his children.

Rules-wise he will count-as a "Knight Errant" or "Knight Paladin" depending on the game. I will be giving him a special converted heavy stubber or two, but his gun arm (crammed full of various sized barrels) should appropriately represent either the Paladin battle cannon or the massive flamer of the Knight Errant (except it shoots a corrosive lethal spray of slime instead of flames). His close combat arm will have the Ork Stompa's buzz-saw/chainsword arm attached to it. I have 2 complete sets of defiler legs to line around the bottom lip of the circular base and they'll be holding him about an inch off the ground. He will be approximately the exact same size as the Imperial Knight model, except wider at the bottom instead of the top (much bigger than a Grinder/Defiler). His back will have a vat of soupy sludge with body parts, bathing nurglings, and other putrescent goodness mixed in. It will have tubes feeding into the back of his gun arm.

I started with the components of a cheap plastic naked baby doll that I got at a local craft store, ripped it apart and removed the head. The base is made out of one of those fake plastic CDs that you find in a pack of CD-Rs with a piece of outdoor light fixture glued on top. The white clay is actually an air-drying clay for sculpting dolls apparently... It comes packaged in cylinders that look and feel almost exactly like playdough but is much less gritty. I think of it as a pro-playdough basically, although it's still not much use for anything outside of filler and making the basic shape, because it shrinks a bit causing major cracks when it dries. The gun arm is just plastic tubes that I flared out with a cigarette lighter. I will be sculpting a detailed layer(s) of greenstuff skin over top of all the white that you see.


















































































Progress continues in the next post...


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

More pics of the timeline of progress on this project, make sure to check out the latest pics at the very end!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent bit of fluff, both comic and disgustingly tragic so typical of papa nurgle, very good green stuff work too, I am envious, nice work keep it up.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I have mostly assembled the legs chassis, but it still needs the feet. I cut them off the original defiler/grinder legs so that I could re-position them. I hope they will be sturdy enough with super glue to support his weight. I may have to pin them on. I will eventually greenstuff rotten muscle fibers on the chassis to connect the machine parts together...


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Envoy Ominus (Plaguemarine Squad #1) is almost fully painted at this point. Need to do some finishing touches and remaining highlights then I'll post some pics. Painting of 2 Rhinos is also underway and now Envoy Infectasaul is ready for paint!

Here's the pics:

*ORBUS INFECTASAUL* 
Plague Champion + Combi-melta & Power Fist


























*ENVOY INFECTASAUL*
6 Plaguemarines + 2 Meltaguns


















































As always, parts come from a variety of places. 

Up-to-date pics of the gigantic monstrosity are coming very soon. Let's just say he's got some big guns and a giant razor saw!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, these guys are looking excellent . . . or as excellent as pestilent monstrosities can!
I particularly like how you varied the textures some thing come "out" others are cavities.

While I really dig the overall effect of the champ, I think the mutated combi-weapon arm needs something. Especially around the join with the lower boltgun, it seems a little too distinct and has not blended organically quite enough for my taste. Otherwise, I think he's an excellent conversion. I really like the bulging nurgly gut and the massive orky looking gorget.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the crit  You're right!

I had the same thought about the combi-weapon but was just unsure about it. It's supposed to be welded to the gun on top and wired to what's left of his arm. I think I'll add a couple more wires onto the bottom just to blend it in a bit more. Also the bolt-pistol bit is an old school bulky bolt pistol from early space marine plastics, which might make it seem more out of place.

I try to treat each of these guys as if they were a named character in their own right 

You should see the variety in squad number three! (coming soon)

Updated pics of *"The Father of The Fountain"* are coming really soon. He's got arms now and I am much further along with sculpting his greenstuff layer.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@ChankTheLank you're very welcome! 

I think that's a great attitude for sculpting and conversions. 

I don't know if you've seen it but I'd highly recommend reading Death Guard WIP: Pandemic, by our very own @Svartmetall.

It's about as inspiring as a Nurgle project log can be. It's actually the reason I found and joined heresy. I was searching for Nurgle project ideas, found his PLog and was really impressed. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

This is a brilliant start of the plog and a very impressive conversion project. My kudos to you good sir - Keep 'em coming! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

@ChankTheLank Holy Crap, Mr Ooogy Boogy just got hectic!


----------

